# Looks Like It's Over



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Done a test this morning...and the result was inevitable 

Wednesday will confirm everything.

We're not devestated just disappointed...we're planning another cycle in february if we can share again.

but hey...life goes on and Baked and Kidney are with their other two brothers or sisters that could have been.

Still wondering why I bled so early..thats the thing thats wracking my brain the most.

hey ho...roll on cycle 2!!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Vicki,

Sending you a big  

I hope with all my heart that Wednesday could bring you a different result.  I know the past few days have been really hard for you.

Im here if you need an ear.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

oh vicki sweetie,
i don't know what to say, i'm so so sorry. i really hope its just a glitch and you get a bfp on weds. 

take care of yourself hun, love maz xxx

  ​


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi hunny

Really sorry to hear ur result.  I will pray that the result was false and wednesday will bring u joy.
Glad to know your positive still

Hugs going out to u
xx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi vicki so sorry to hear your result i hope your ok i know how u feel on the bleeding early this happened to me on my first cycle of ivf ibled on day 9.Sorry i dont have any answers the consultant didnt have any answers when it happened to me.Cromwell may suggest gestone daily injections next time to prevent early bleeding.I have only had it happen on 1 of my 5 cycles the others i always got to test day anyway take care honey luv gail


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Vicki honey, I only just saw this post! 

I know people say it all the time, but it is true honey - you are still two days off test date. I hope and pray with all my heart that you get your dream on Wednesday - it's not impossible you know! Dont give up hope       

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh hun, Im so sorry. Im praying that wednesday gives you the result you deserve.

Sending you massive hugs. 

Kate
xxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

thoughts with you and really hope things arent as they seem and good news comes wednesday xxxx

love tara


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Vic,
          Just seen ur post, so sorry my lovely   so hopin this isn't confirmed on wednesday, sendin u loads of      thinkin of u chick.xx


----------

